# Trouble with landlord - advice needed!



## RachelG1810 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola,

I am seeking some advice about a problem with my landlord. I have just moved to spain so I am not sure of what is normal in terms of contracts and rules when renting here. Sorry it is a long story....!
I am currently renting a shared flat in Madrid with three other people. I am 25 years old working as a teacher here. I absolutely love my flat and my flatmates. But the thing is the owner of the flat still has a bedroom here but does not actually stay here. When we signed the contract the landlady said that we were not allowed parties and had to inform her if family were visiting etc. Which was ok. But three weeks into living here she has now decided we are not allowed anyone (boyfriends, friends, family) into the flat AT ALL. Not even for as much as a cup of coffee or dinner. She is very insistent on this and actually quite aggressive when asking her about it. She also comes round almost daily without notice to check up on us. I want to bring friends round and have people visit but I am worried if she finds out she will force us to move out and only has to give us a weeks notice, as it says in the contract. 
Can anyone tell me if this is normal when renting? And if legally she is allowed to do this and what my rights are as a tenant? I really love my flat and do not want to move but I don't see how I can stay here with this landlord! Any advice would be much appreciated.

Rachel


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RachelG1810 said:


> Hola,
> 
> I am seeking some advice about a problem with my landlord. I have just moved to spain so I am not sure of what is normal in terms of contracts and rules when renting here. Sorry it is a long story....!
> I am currently renting a shared flat in Madrid with three other people. I am 25 years old working as a teacher here. I absolutely love my flat and my flatmates. But the thing is the owner of the flat still has a bedroom here but does not actually stay here. When we signed the contract the landlady said that we were not allowed parties and had to inform her if family were visiting etc. Which was ok. But three weeks into living here she has now decided we are not allowed anyone (boyfriends, friends, family) into the flat AT ALL. Not even for as much as a cup of coffee or dinner. She is very insistent on this and actually quite aggressive when asking her about it. She also comes round almost daily without notice to check up on us. I want to bring friends round and have people visit but I am worried if she finds out she will force us to move out and only has to give us a weeks notice, as it says in the contract.
> ...


:welcome:

this is a tricky one, & I think in the end it's going to come down to exactly what it says in your contract

usually a landlord can't enter the premises without an appointment, nor tell you that you can't have visitors etc etc, but since yours is maintaining a bedroom there, even if she doesn't sleep in it, I suspect she has every right to do so. The cynic in me suspects that this could be the actual reason for her doing so

the best advice I can give you would be for you & your flatmates to go to your local OMIC office, armed with the contract & see if they can help in any way

OMIC is a sort of cross between the CAB & the trading standards offices in the UK & are generally to be found in the town hall or council offices


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't let your landlady ruin your life, find a better flat.


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

My bet would be the Landlady maintains a room in the leased property for the exact reason you stated:

"She also comes round almost daily without notice to check up on us"

To get around setting an appointment for a property inspection. As a Landlord albeit not in Spain I think this is stupid simply because the room she has could be rented and yield more income to her. I take the approach to let the Tenant(s) enjoy the property and visit if I hear anything from other residents in the building. I usually inspect a property I lease maybe once every two months in the beginning and if I don´t hear anything from the residents then I only do a inspection if warranted. It encourages the Tenants to renew when the Contract expires. When I renew I always do a Inspection. However, I have no experience in Leasing properties in Spain just in the US and South America.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Don't let your landlady ruin your life, find a better flat.


I agree, find a decent landlord/ landlady and tell this one to do one !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As I understand it, the landlord/lady has to give notice if s/he wishes to enter the property. While you are paying the rent, it is yours to do as you please, as long as when the contract is finished, you leave it in the same condition as you find it. 

That said, it very much depends what it says on the contract, I believe it must be written in Spanish and that you and the landlady signed it in the presence of each other

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> As I understand it, the landlord/lady has to give notice if s/he wishes to enter the property. While you are paying the rent, it is yours to do as you please, as long as when the contract is finished, you leave it in the same condition as you find it.
> 
> That said, it very much depends what it says on the contract, I believe it must be written in Spanish and that you and the landlady signed it in the presence of each other
> 
> Jo xxx


except that the landlady maintains a bedroom there, so can enter at any time she chooses


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Get together with the others and actively looks for a new place to rent.one out all out. That's if you can trust the others to leave with you. If not just leave yourself you don't need this sort of grief.


----------



## RachelG1810 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok thanks for your advice everyone! Me and the other flatmates are looking for elsewhere to live but it will take a while to find somewhere. In the meantime i am going to have to put with it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might be interested in this.
Servicio Municipal de Alquiler - Portal EMVS. Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo de Madrid.
It's a renting service run by the Town Hall. They act as intermediaries between the renter and the owner and it means that both parties have certain guarantees and it means that you wouldn't end up in the same situation as you are in now.

Where are you teaching? Hope you enjoy your first year in Madrid as much as I enjoyed mine!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RachelG1810 said:


> Ok thanks for your advice everyone! Me and the other flatmates are looking for elsewhere to live but it will take a while to find somewhere. In the meantime i am going to have to put with it


I think that's really the best solution - unfortunately.

Perhaps some wise words for next time - make sure you have a 'proper' contract. One that does not allow the landlord such access and one which follows the LAU (the law). Then if there are any problems, you will know exactly where you stand.

My son has just taken a flat with two of his friends whilst they are at Valencia University - there's no such clause about friends etc. in their contract.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

What century does she live in??? She sounds like she is treating you like her daughter in a very catholic fashion. Best advice is to move as soon as you can and let her lose the money. What a plonker - I would have used another term but the site would have censored it!!!


----------

